# Course Review - Pyrford



## PaulStewart (Apr 6, 2009)

*PYRFORD GOLF CLUB*
West Byfleet, Surrey.  Part of the Crown Golf Group.
Water on 17 of the holes - not for the faint hearted
6,230 yards, Par 72, CSS 70

*INTRODUCTION*
Probably unlike any other course in the UK.  If you have a phobia about your ball going into water, then this is one course to avoid.  But if you are a single to medium handicapper who wants to play a PGA Tour equivalent course in terms of decision-making, sloping greens and constant hazards on every hole, then you have to play Pyrford at least once.

*LOCATION*
West Byfleet in Surrey - go past Traditions GC - Pyrford is another half mile on the left hand side.  GU22 8XR

*SIGNATURE HOLES*
Take your pick.  There are at least six that would be considered unique on any other layout in the UK.

*FRONT NINE*
The 3rd is a short par four played round a lake on your right.  Decide how much to cut off or play safe to the left.  The 6th is the only hole without water but is a par three with an acre of sand from tee to green. The 9th is legendary and is 592 off the whites or 568 from the yellows.  Water all down the right and your third (or possibly fourth) shot needs to fly at least 100 yards to a heavily sloping green.

*BACK NINE*
The 11th and 13th are tough par fours into the wind with the latter having a 200-yard carry from the white tees to make the fairway.  The 14th is like the 3rd but this time the lake is on the left hand side.  The 18th is a serious risk-or-reward par five with water crossing the fairway and then all down the left hand side of the approach to the green.

*HIDDEN ATTRIBUTE*
Although the water is always in your mind, Pyrford's defence are its greens. They slope viciously in places and finishing above the hole on the short par fours will almost certainly result in a three putt.

*COURSE OPTIONS*
The yellow tees measure 5,750 yards and affect mainly the 11th through the 13th.  The course is two loops of nine returning to the clubhouse.

*WEBSITE*
http://www.pyrfordgolf.co.uk/default.asp

*COSTS*
Â£40.00 Monday-Thursday (Â£27 late afternoon rate)
Â£45.00 Friday-Sunday (Â£31.50 late afternoon rate)


----------

